# محول العزم والترانسمشن



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الجير الآلي



المقدمة السخونة الكلتشات كيف تحافظ على الجير تغير الزيت تغير الفلتر كيف تعذب الجير



المقدمة







العنوان يتحدث عن نفسه الجير العادي هو الذي تقوم بأدارته بنفسك اما الجير الالي فهو الذي يتولي تغير النمر بنفسه من نمرة إلى اخرى حسب السرعة والحمولة وقوة الضغط على دواسة البنزين وكل ما عليك عند الانطلاق هو وضعه على وضعية السير.ومثل الجير العادي يعتمد الجير الالي على مجموعة من المنظومات التي توفر لك حرية اختيار
نوعية القيادة التي ترغبها بتحويل القوة من المحرك إلى العجلات بإستخدام الزيت المضغوط للتأثير على المنظومة الداخلية للجير بربط الكلتشات مع بعض أو لفصلها خلال طرق ومجاري معينة تحدد النمرة التي تحتاجها السيارة اللسير.
وما يجعل الجير الالي مختلف هو القيام بعملية التعشيق بدون تدخل السائق حيث يقوم الكمبيوتر( إذا كان الجير الكتروني ) الذي في السيارة بأرسال اشارت كهربائية له بناء علي الحمل الذي على السيارة والسرعة فيقوم الجير بناء على ذلك بأختيار النمرة المناسبة للسير.
في السيارة العادي يقع الكلتش بين المحرك والجير لنقل القوة من المحرك إلى العجلات في الجير الالي يقوم مكان 
الكلتش جهاز اخر لتحقيق نفس الغرض اسمة محول الطاقة ( الذي نسمية البطيخة)كما توضح : 




البطيخة (محول العزم)عبارة عن وعاء ملئ بالزيت مقدمته متصله بكرنك المحرك ومؤخرته متصلة بمستقبل القوة في الجير ولا يوجد بين الاثنين أي اتصال مكيانيكي ويتم نقل الحركة بواسطة الزيت حيث يندفع من جزء المقدمة لجزء المؤخرة فينقل بذلك الحركة بين الاثنين 



السخونة

تعتبر السخونة العدو رقم واحد للجير الالي لان ارتفاع حرارته يؤدي إلى تلفيات لا يمكن إصلاحها إلا بفك الجير بالكامل في بعض الأحيان، وسبب السخونة الزائدة التي تصيب الجير عديدة فجر سيارة اخرى يسخن الجير وعند تغريز السيارة ومحأولة إخراجها يصاب أيضا الجير بالسخونة وفي السيارات التي يشترك فيها الجير مع لديتر المحرك في التبريد إذا سخن ، سخن أيضا الجير فحرارة المحرك اكبر من حرارة الجير وستنتقل الحرارة للجير.
في الحالات العادية تكون حرارة الجير في حدود 195 درجة فهرنهايت وقد تصل إلى 240 درجة في بعض الأحيان بدون مشاكل أما إذا وصلت إلى 260 درجة فسيحترق الجير.
يوجد في الجير الكثير من الحلقات المطاطية مثل الخواتم ويوجد بساتم صغيرة وتوجد الكلتشات كل هذه المجموعات تتأثر بالحرارة واذا احترقت توجب فك الجير لغيرها.


الكلتشات


يحتوي الجير الالي على مجموعة من الكلتشات على شكل حلقات على غير الجير العادي الذي يحتوي كلتش واحد فقط ولكنة كبير جدا مقارنة بكلتشات الجير الالي ، في السيارة العادي تقوم مجموعة من النوابض ( السست) بلصق الكلتش إلى الدسك بشدة فتنتقل الحركة من المحرك إلى العجلات وعندما تدوس على الكلتش فالواقع تقريبا انك بتدوس على النوابض لفصل الحركة بين المحرك والعجلات ، نفس المبادئ في الجير الالي عندما يدور المحرك وتضع السيارة في نمرة فأن ضغط الزيت يقوم مقام النوابض فيلصق الكلتشات ببعض فتنتقل الحركة بين المحرك والعجلات.
في السيارة العادي إذا سبق وان غرزت وحأولت اخراج السيارة فلا بد وانك قد شممت رائحة احتراق نتيجة لتحميل الكلتش فوق طاقته وبالتالي ارتفاع حرارته إذا أجهدت الكلتش اكثر واكثر فسوف يحترق تماما وتطر لتغيرة لانه ذاب نتيجة الحرارة.
نفس المبدأ ينطبق على الجير الالي تحت ظروف معينة لا يتم التصاق الكلتشات ببعض بقوة قتنزلق على بعض وبالتالي ارتفاع درجته حرارتها اكثر من اللازم وبالتالي احتراقها التدريجي واهترائها إلى ان يتوقف الجير عن العمل ولا بد ان البعض قد جرب رائحة زيت الجير عندما يكون اسود ان به رائحة ورق محترق في الواقع هذه رائحة الكلتشات إذا تعرضت لسخونة كبيرة واذا صادف وتم فك كرتير الجير أمامك قد تلاحظ به بعض قطع الكلتشات المحترق.



كيف تحافظ على الجير الالي

اغلب الجيرات مصممة لتعمل وتخدم لفترات طويلة جدا ، إذا لماذا تتعطل؟ 

هناك العديد من العوامل التي تؤدي لتلف الجير 

أول هذه الاسباب ارتفاع درجة حرارة الجير فوق العادة وللاسف ان اغلب السيارات لا يوجد بها عداد لحرارة الجير لاني كان عندي سوبارو وكان بها لمبة تضيئ عند ارتفاع درجة حرارته ، طبعا لا يحتاج الجير الا لبضع دقائق ليحترق وجرب بنفسك اشتري سيارة جديدة وعلى البر وخليها تغرز وتفحط في مكانه لبعض الوقت وستجد ان الجير قد احترق ستتلف الحلقات المطاطية التي به التي هى عصب تمرير الزيت من جهه إلى أخرى والصوف والوجية والكلتشات وستطلع رائحتها في دقائق فقط ، إذا تجنب التغريز وتفحيط العجلات في مكانها لان ذلك يؤدي 
إلى ارتفاع الحرارة واحتراق الجير.
كما ان من العوامل التي ترفع حرارة الجير طلوع المنحدرات والسيارة محملة بنمرة واطية مثل الأوفر درايف أو الراحة ، يجب ان تريح المحرك والجير حط السيارة في نمرة مثل الثالث أو حتى الثاني لو طلع صوت المحرك فهذا طبيعي لان المحرك بيدور ولاحظ ان ارتفاع حرارة المحرك في بعض الموديلات سيلحق بالجير ايضا لاشتراكهم في نظام تبريد واحد. راقب حرارة المحرك وعود نفسك للنظر في عداد الحرارة عين على الطريق وعين على الطبلون على الحرارة وضغط الزيت. السبب الثاني لاحتراق الجير نقص مستوى الزيت ، فعند نقص مستوى الزيت ينقص الضغط المطلوب اللازم للصق الكلتشات ببعض فتبدأ في الانزلاق على بعض هذا الانزلاق يؤدي إلى اهتراء الكلتشات وارتفاع درجة حرارة الجير بالتدريج بعد فترة سيكح الجير ويخمد ولن تتحرك السيارة.عند اهتراء الكلتشات سوف تنتج رايش سوف يعربد هذا الرايش في الجير سوف يسد مجاري الزيت وسوف يجيم البساتم التي تتحكم في توجية الزيت في المجاري وبالتالي تعطل الغيار من نمرة إلى أخرى ممكن السيارة تتحرك إلى الامام فقط أو الخلف فقط أو تعشق في نمر ونمر لا وهكذا.
زيت الجير لا احد يعيرة أي اهتمام زيت جير وبس في الواقع ان نوع الزيت له اهمية خاصة في المحافظة على الجير وطول عمرة وكيفية تشغيلة وادائة ، الان يوجد سيارات لا تستعمل الا زيت دركسون 4 بينما الذي في السوق دركسون 2 وقد لا يوجد هذا العيار من الزيت الا في الوكلات هناك فرق في كثافة هذة الزيت وعدم إستعمال الزيت الصحيح لن يؤدي إلى التشغيل الصحيح ، راجع كتلوج السيارة لتعرف الزيت المقرر من قبل الشركة المصنعة اخرج عصا قياس مستوى الزيت ستجد مكتوب عليها نوع الزيت الصحيح للجير.
ولاحظ ان العيار العالي يخدم الواطي يعني دركسون 3 أو 4 ممكن تستعملة بدل دركسون 2 وليس العكس يعني كدة زي الاب جريد حق الكمبيوتر الجديد يشتغل على القديم وليس العكس.بقي شيئ اخر لقينا الزيت كيف نعاير الجير لمستوي الزيت المطلوب حيث انه مهم ايضا ولا يجب تجأوزة ، راجع كتلوج السيارة وشوف ايش الشروط هناك قياس على البارد وقياس على الحار إذا العيارعلى الحار فقط روح مشوار عادي عشرة كيلو يعني ليست باردة ولا ساخنة جدا حارة فقط وخذ القياس ، لسه ما كملت كلامي باقي شيئ اخر علشان القياس يكمل ايش النمرة التي يجب ان تكون عليها السيارة ؟ البارك أو الرأويس ، ايضا راجع كتلوج السيارة اوعصا قياس مستوى الزيت لتعرف وضع الجير قبل اخذ القياس الصحيح ويفضل قبل القياس ان تحرك الجير في كل النمر عدة ثواني لكل نمرة وخذ القياس.
على العصا يوجد اربعة مسافات من اليمين الأولى لاتقود السيارة الزيت زائد عن الحد الثاني الحد الاعلى والادني للحار الثالث الحد الاعلى والادنى للبارد الاخير لا تقود السيارة الزيت ناقص .
مهم جدا جدا الا يزيد الزيت أو ينقص عن الحد المقرر بعض الاحيان إذا اختلف العيار لن يكون هناك تأثير فوري وسيأخذ الجير بالتأثر بالتدريج وبدل ما يخدمك 10 سنين لن يخدمك الا سنة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

نتمنى الافادة لكم منقققققققققققققققققققققققققوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (4 مارس 2009)

اسئلة اذ تريدووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المك نمر (4 مارس 2009)

مهندس محمود الموضوع ممتاز جدا لكنى تخيلتك من العنوان تقصد الاليات الكبيرة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

اشكركككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## lameey (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــ الف ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## وائل البحراوى (10 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## black88star (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور ويديك الف عافية


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## HaMzAsW (16 نوفمبر 2010)

كما انه من اسباب كسر الجير وليس احتراقه محاولة التفحيط وهي تكون بعدة طرق اغلبها يكون كالتالي:
1- يضع السيارة في وضع n ثم يضغط على دوارة البنزين وينقل الى d وهنا قبل كل شيء المفحط بحاجة الى اطفاء الحساس الذي يوقف نقل الجير عند عدم الضغط على الفرامل
2-كأن يكون ماشي بسرعة وفجأة ينقل الجير الى r ويبدا بدوس البنزن حتى تدور العجلات الى الوراء وغالبا ما ينكسر الجير قبل ان تدور العجلات الى الوراء وانا قد رأيت كثيرا من هذه الحالات


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (16 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سيد عدوى (17 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## عرب بايت (23 أبريل 2011)

ممتاز بارك الله فيك افتني في هذا الموظوع


----------



## assrar (3 مايو 2011)




----------

